# Whizzer Sportsman serial #



## prewarmachine (Sep 16, 2017)

Just found this Sportsman frame/fork...and of course it had to come home! I was wondering if anybody could help me find the serial # location and possibly help pin point the year. Any info on this little guy would be very much appreciated!


----------



## GoofyBike (Sep 17, 2017)

Serial number was located on the top of the rear bottom tube between the kicker start stop and the rear fork. There is a sportsman book that has been released that has the serial number codes in it.


----------



## prewarmachine (Sep 17, 2017)

Thanks for the reply! I have found the serial # now. Looks a bit worn. If someone has the book and is willing to help decipher that would be great, otherwise I'll try to find a copy and see what I have here.


----------



## prewarmachine (Sep 17, 2017)

Mine is actually under the engine mount forward of the peg mounts


----------

